# Sticky  Threads Containing Graphic Photos



## Whitefeather

We all realize the cycle of nature. Those who allow their pigeons to 'free' fly are aware of the dangers they (the pigeons) face. We are also aware that at some point all our beloved pets are going to cross over the Rainbow Bridge.

When sharing a photo of one of our fine feathered friends that has moved on, whether it be a pet or feral, *please pay the utmost respect to that bird by posting a 'memorable' and 'dignified' photo. *

There is no valid reason to post a graphic photo. So please don't, it will be deleted.

Thank You.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

Also, IF you have a predator type bird, PLEASE do not post any pictures of its "kill" or anything graphic of nature of the birds prey here on this forum, it is NOT appropriate. This is a pigeon and bird friendly forum.

There is no purpose for displaying such pictures, except to upset members.

*The only GRAPHIC picture/s that should be displayed, should be of injured or sick pigeons or birds, who are in need of rehab and for the purpose of educating members who need assistance. Those pictures can be crucial to identify in helping establish the exact form of treatment and are usually asked to be displayed by expert rehab members, of the owner of such bird. THAT is the only exception.

*Please show good taste when posting pics.


----------



## Feefo

I have some graphic pictures in my reference album, the purpose is to help members who might have a pigeon with the same condition, but the album has a plain warning that the contents are gory. I hope that is OK. I can delete it if requires and move the photos to my webshots album.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking

cyro51 said:


> I have some graphic pictures in my reference album, the purpose is to help members who might have a pigeon with the same condition, but the album has a plain warning that the contents are gory. I hope that is OK. I can delete it if requires and move the photos to my webshots album.
> 
> Cynthia


ABSOLUTELY....for educating and the purpose of rehab, I think it is fine, especially if they are in your private album.


----------



## Whitefeather

cyro51 said:


> I have some graphic pictures in my reference album, the purpose is to help members who might have a pigeon with the same condition, but the album has a plain warning that the contents are gory.
> I hope that is OK. I can delete it if requires and move the photos to my webshots album.
> 
> Cynthia


Hi Cynthia,
The photos I was referring to were those of pigeons in their deceased state, which is completely unnecessary, IMO. 

Your photos are identifying a situation which can help those who may come across a similiar situation, thus helping the rescuer help the rescued. 

Cindy


----------

